# Γενικά > Ανακοινώσεις >  Το AWMN στο “reStreet” - Εργαστήριο & Περιπλάνηση από κόμβο σε κόμβο

## NetTraptor

*“reStreet”*
Εργαστήριο & Περιπλάνηση από κόμβο σε κόμβο
με τους *James Stevens (reSync/ SPC), Αντώνης Γαλανόπουλους (boattr/kiben)* & *Adnan Hadzi (reSync/ Goldsmiths),* 
restreet-1.jpg
7, 8 & 9 Nοεμβρίου
Σε συνεργασία με το Athens Wireless Metropolitan Network και το Space Under

@ Space Under
Νοταρά 49, 10683 Αθήνα

Σε μια εποχή που τα ζητήματα που αφορούν στην ιδιωτικότητα των κατοίκων και στην παρακολούθηση παραμένουν ανοιχτά, η ομάδα reSync συστήνει μια σειρά από πειραματικές και δοκιμασμένες τεχνικές και πρακτικές για την ελεύθερη και δίχως άγχος επικοινωνία στο δημόσιο χώρο. Κατά την επίσκεψη τους στην Αθήνα, τα μέλη του reSync θα χρησιμοποιήσουν τους κόμβους του *Ασύρματου Μητροπολιτικού Δικτύου Αθηνών* και θα τους συνδέσουν με σημεία reSync που θα διευκολύνουν την ελεύθερη διακίνηση της πληροφορίας. Ειδικά αυτοκόλλητα με QR codes θα τοποθετηθούν κοντά σε αυτά σημεία με σκοπό να εντοπιστούν και να σκαναριστούν ώστε να συγχρονιστεί η ανταλλαγή αρχείων. Με τον τρόπο αυτό μία ασυνήθιστη περιπλάνηση από κόμβο σε κόμβο θα διαμορφωθεί και μια διαφορετική συνδεδεμένη εμπειρία εκτός του ίντερνετ θα αποκαλύψει τις δυνατότητες ενός δικτύου πέρα από περιορισμούς.

Ξεκινώντας με μια εισαγωγική συζήτηση γύρω από τις ανοιχτές υποδομές και τη φιλοσοφία ανοιχτού λογισμικού, στο εργαστήριο θα διερευνηθούν οι διαφορετικοί τρόποι ανταλλαγής και διαμοιρασμού, εντοπίζοντας το ενδιαφέρον ειδικά στα κατανεμημένα δίκτυα και τις ασύρματες κοινότητες της πόλης. Θα παρουσιαστούν τεχνικές συγχρονισμού αρχείων εστιάζοντας ειδικά στην εφαρμογή τους σε κατανεμημένα δίκτυα. Παραδείγματα κοινωνικής διαμεσολάβησης, ζώνες αλληλεπίδρασης και ψυχογεωγραφίες θα συλλεχθούν και θα χρησιμοποιηθούν για την δημιουργία χαρτών, εντύπων και αυτοκόλλητων με QR codes στο πλαίσιο του εγχειρήματος.

Οι κόμβοι του reSync θα ναι διαθέσιμοι για διερεύνηση από την Κυριακή 9 Νοεμβρίου.
Τα σημεία του reSync θα παραμείνουν ζωντανά όσο οι κάτοικοι τα χρησιμοποιούν 
επιτρέποντας τη συνεχή ανάπτυξη του δικτύου και την ελεύθερη επικοινωνία εντός αυτού. 

Yλικό για τους κόμβους της περιπλάνησης θα παρέχει και το εργαστήριο “Enclosures of New Athens” το οποίο οργανώνεται παράλληλα.

Ο* James Stevens* (UK) ανάμεσα στους πρωτοπόρους για τα αυτόνομα DIY ευρυζωνικά δίκτυα. Eίναι ιδρυτικό μέλος των SPC (spc.org) και ζει με την οικογένεια του στο Deptford στο Λονδίνο. Ενώ ήταν υπεύθυνος για την web boutique Obsolete το 1996 ξεκίνησε το Backspace, ένα από τα πρώτα cybercafe στην Clink Street στο London Bridge, το οποίο επρόκειτο να αποτελέσει βασική έμπνευση και σημείο αναφοράς για προγραμματιστές και καλλιτέχνες του χώρου. 

Ο* Adnan Hadzi* (CH/UK) έκανε τη διδακτορική του διατρίβη 'FLOSSTV - Free, Libre, Open Source Software (FLOSS) στο πλαίσιο του "TV hacking" Media and Arts Practices' στο Goldsmiths, University of London. Η έρευνα του επικεντρώνεται στην επιρροή της ψηφιοποίησης και των μορφών κινηματογραφικής παραγωγής, σε ζητήματα πνευματικών δικαιωμάτων και συλλογικής συγγραφής / ιδιοκτησίας.

Η συμμετοχή στη δράση είναι δωρεάν. 
Περιορισμένος αριθμός συμμετεχόντων.

Δήλωση συμμετοχής στο [email protected]
Παρακαλούμε αναφέρετε ονοματεπώνυμο, ιδιότητα και ένα τηλέφωνο επικοινωνίας.
και χρησιμοποιήστε ως θέμα στο email τον τίτλο της δράσης. 

Για το εργαστήριο οι συμμετέχοντες θα πρέπει να φέρουν τους δικούς τους φορητούς υπολογιστές, smart phones, ip cameras ή άλλες συσκευές που θέλουν να χρησιμοποιήσουν

Πρόγραμμα:
Παρασκευή: 1 μμ - 7 μμ
Σάββατο: 1 πμ – 7 μμ
Κυριακή: 12 μμ– 3 μμ (περιπλάνηση στην πόλη ανοιχτή στο κοινό)

*“Enclosures of New Athens/ Glossary of Subsumption: Sightseeing new localizations of power”*
Ερευνητικό εργαστήριο για τις σύγχρονες “περιφράξεις” των κοινών
με τους *Adnan Hadzi (Goldsmith/reSync) & Oliver Lerone Schultz (Common Media Lab, CDC)*

σε συνεργασία με το _Common Media Lab_ του _Center for Digital Cultures_ του πανεπιστημίου της Leuphana

7, 8, 9 Νοεμβρίου

@ Space Under
Νοταρά 49, 10683 Αθήνα


Περισσότερα εδώ: http://newbabylonrevisited.net/restreet

----------

